# Chiluca for this sunday?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys, how about doing Chiluca this sunday... I think we have started this on the other post (bloopers and stuff), but here it will be easier to start planning it, what do you all say?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey guys, how about doing Chiluca this sunday... I think we have started this on the other post (bloopers and stuff), but here it will be easier to start planning it, what do you all say?


Warp-Clown is off for this weekend. Family issues at Veracruz will have me sweating bythe coast as opposed as sweating at Chiluca.

Have a good ride and post pics!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Listo!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Listo!


Rocky Rene's back!

New wheels?


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey guys, how about doing Chiluca this sunday... I think we have started this on the other post (bloopers and stuff), but here it will be easier to start planning it, what do you all say?


Hi,

Thank you very much for the kind invitation, unfortunately I won´t be able to make it. I have to travel the next two weekends. I will join you if you organise something for march 25th or 26th.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*sip*



tigerdog said:


> Rocky Rene's back!
> 
> New wheels?


again return! 

The wheels are going to wait for a month until...

I´m wait pay to me January and February 

Cheers!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> again return!
> 
> The wheels are going to wait for a month until...
> 
> ...


Are you riding this sunday? Rocky!!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Are you riding this sunday? Rocky!!!!


Si que si!

! See you in Chiluca!!  

Quien mas esta confirmado?

Un abrazo Roberto!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I need transport for the GT Rigida and myself hahaha


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I THINK I might be able to go. Ill tell you later.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope i'll go but i'll see if i can get transportation


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

where exactly is this is where can i get a guide to get there¿?

i think i mit go


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

So where are you meeting at? at what time?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So where are you meeting at? at what time?


Mada, we're meeting at 9am at the modulo de terraceria. I think that at : :

http://www.xinte.com/superh.html

and

http://www.biciymontana.com

there should be links how to get to both places.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I hate to say this, but I'm out for tomorrow. So is Ken.

Mada, are you going? Damn, I want to see that 5 Spot!

I'm out of town next weekend too.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Most probably I will ride at el Desierto, going to Chiluca means its a half day trip. Tigerdog, why dont you join us there?

Cheers,

Mada


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Apparently, not a lot of people will be able to go tomorrow.  I think it would be better to postpone it. What about desierto? Ive never been there and I would like to see if its good.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Most probably I will ride at el Desierto, going to Chiluca means its a half day trip. Tigerdog, why dont you join us there?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mada


Wish I could. I've got to do some "quality time" tomorrow.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Apparently, not a lot of people will be able to go tomorrow.  I think it would be better to postpone it. What about desierto? Ive never been there and I would like to see if its good.


yeah we could do the route Desierto to Ajusco

or Desierto to Cuarto Dinamo


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It seems i'm out too.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

what do you think of segundo dinamo or cuarto dinamo?¿?¿????¿¿¿¿????
theres some nice routes there


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Most dinamos suck, believe me I live near them and apart from being very seep or very flat, they are very insecure.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The best choice would be Desierto or Desierto-Ajusco.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

weelll

if you wanna do Desierto - Ajusco we need to pass through the Cuarto dinamo so i guess our only choice is deiserto

edit: unless you know a route from desierto to ajusco that doesnt goes through dinamos


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Most dinamos suck, believe me I live near them and apart from being very seep or very flat, they are very insecure.


al places are insecure  if you see it that way 
http://xpmexico.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=285&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

and also i have gone like 30 times to the dinamos to rock climb and none they have assaulted me

IMHO that place is real nice i like it and its very similar to the woods on the desierto


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

SO what is it going to be desierto dinamos????? 

ajusco chiluca?

someone?


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

will someone reply to my posts?

am i that boring?
maybe they are confusing if this is the case tell me

or what


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

maybe i can talk alone

yeah i think lets all get some nice cowwsAND DO YOU THING


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> maybe i can talk alone
> 
> yeah i think lets all get some nice cowwsAND DO YOU THING


Hi FxFvD... most people are out doing whateverr they do on saturday, I guess....

Suddenly it seems Chiluca is turning appart... I'm still going, I think another friends from outside MTBR are going. Sorry we couldn't get together... Maybe next weekend let's do Desierto...


----------

